# Mini amplificador para guitarra con LM386



## torrevino (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola gente, me estoy haciendo un amplificador portatil para usar con la guitarra, buscando en internet encontre el famoso smokey amp. Lo que quiero es lograr lo mas simple de todo, conectar la guitarra, tocar y que suene, entonces decidi armarme este, viendo la datasheet del LM386 veo que los circuitos poseen potenciometros y no quiero eso. Entonces encontre un circuito simple y facil con pocos componentes, lo arme y no me anda. Lo subo aca para ver si a ustedes les parece viable por que no encuentro donde esta el error y supongo que lo ensambre correctamente. Simplemente no suena, ni emite ni un sonido

El altavoz q*UE* utilice es de 8 omh y 1/2W


----------



## crimson (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola torrevino, fijate si en la pata 5 tenés la mitad de la tensión de alimentación.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2012)

Algo habrás montado mal , porque eso debería funcionar a la primera.

constuir un smokey amp

http://www.dirtbox.net/diy/projects/smokey-amp/

Poné alguna foto bien visible del montaje


----------



## torrevino (Ago 21, 2012)

crimson, gracias por la respuesta, medi, y viendo bien me di cuenta que no estaba bien soldado el circuito, ya lo arregle(soy corto de vista) jaja y anda, el tema es q*UE* suena muy llovido, demasiado creeria, voy a seguir viendo si los contactos estan bien, sino encontre un circuito parecido con mas condensadores que dicen arreglar el problema, pero a simple vista, a ustedes les parece que el sonido q*UE* tendria q*UE* salir es aceptable? muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2012)

Agrandá C2 hasta un máximo de 470 uF , eso te dará mejores graves (no mas de eso)

Saludos !


----------



## torrevino (Ago 21, 2012)

Gracis por la ayuda! un gusto contar con personas asi, y les agradezco a ambos. Voy a seguir sugerencias y seguro pruebo ademas este circuito que encontre, que parece tener mas recaudos para un sonido aun mejor. Que les parece?

Y una ultima consulta, asi como esta el circuito anterior, deberia colocarle un interruptor para que no consuma energia mientras no lo use, o hay alguna forma de obviar el interruptor y que se active cuando se le conecta algo al jack de entrada?

http://hypofocus.blogetery.com/2009/08/07/diy-lm386-amp/comment-page-1/#comment-63


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2012)

Quizas puedas probar algo de aqui :

Ver el archivo adjunto 32013

Ver el archivo adjunto 32012


----------



## torrevino (Ago 21, 2012)

muy interesante lo que me mostras, lo habia visto en otro post del foro, pero me parecio mas complicado de lo que busco, a demas, quiero utilizar la menor cantidad de componentes posibles, me parece que el gnador de mi busqueda es este...Alguien lo abra realizado?

http://www.electronics-lab.com/blog/?p=11862


----------



## bydiego (Ago 22, 2012)

Gracias *DOSMETROS* la segunda imagen del lm386 sin pre.. esta buena lo intentare realizar..

*torrevino*: Yo Tengo este funcionando uso pocos componentes;
1--> Lm386
1-->10uF
1-->220uF
1-->100uF
2-->10 ohms 
y me funciona bienn.. no se si es una optima configuracion pero me parece buena puedes hacerla funcionar con una bateria de 9v... el capacitor de 10uF pata 1 y 8.. determina la ganancia..(prueba desde 100nF.. hasta 10 uF) 






Att.bydiego


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2012)

bydiego dijo:


> Gracias *DOSMETROS* la segunda imagen del lm386 sin pre.. esta buena lo intentare realizar..
> 
> *torrevino*: Yo Tengo este funcionando uso pocos componentes;
> 1--> Lm386
> ...


 
Ojo que R1 no es de 10 Ohms , sino 10.000 Ohms (10kOhms)
Y R2 solo representa al parlante , salvo que la dejes puesta en serie con un capacitor de 0,1 uF (100 nF) para evitar oscilaciones.

Saludos !


----------



## bydiego (Ago 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS: puse resistencias de 10 ohms.. como esta en el diagrama.. y la resistencia que dices que seria del parlante. si no la pongo tengo oscilaciones.. pero la verdad que no se si poniendo una de 10k seria el mismo resultado..
Otro saludo


----------



## Trespedras (Mar 4, 2022)

Hola, soy nuevo aquí, me llamo Gerardo
*H*e empezado hace poco a montar mi primer circuito.
*S*oy novato total en esto, pido disculpas de antemano si meto alguna gamba y no utilizo los nombres correctos de las cosas...
Es para hacer un pequeño amplificador de guitarra eléctrica, lleva un chip LM386, (incluyo una foto del circuito)
Lo monté en una protoboard (qué divertido esto!) Y funcionaba, pero daba muy poco volumen.
Buscando por ahí, leí que si unía dos patitas del chip daba más caña, (las dos de arriba) y efectivamente ahora suena un poco más alto, pero no para echar cohetes...
Tengo la duda de si quizás el altavoz que le he puesto es demasiado potente (tiene 15W, 8 ohm) y por eso no consigo un volumen aceptable.
Y también si le pusiera más voltios al circuito (meterle otros 9v, 18v en total) sería una solución para tener más caña o sería la manera de churruscar mi proyecto y con ello mis ilusiones y la confianza en mi 
A ver si alguien me ayuda a que mi guitarra ruja como una fiera
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2022)

Trespedras dijo:


> meterle otros 9v, 18v en total


Lo maximo que soporta el LM386 en la versión 4 son 12V, así que con 18 lo quemás.

Este integrado NO SIRVE para sacarle mucha potencia, así que cambiá de idea y usá otro chip de mas potencia. En el foro hay miles...


----------

